# Can you eat 1000sf of drywall



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

OMG
http://www.bing.com/videos/browse?m...a3-a149d573c961&from=&src=v5:share:permalink:

I wonder if she goes out for Chinese drywall.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

She could save us a lot on dump fees if only she would take our scrap instead of taking it off the walls.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, now I know not to eat the green drywall:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

:lol:

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

huh!
And to think I was going to cook something to eat tonight! :laughing:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

I would always joke to my guys about eating the mud, but the rock??:bangin:


----------

